# Molson & Skoker: Having fun with tennis balls



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Skoker has this OBSESSION with tennis balls, and when my parents dropped him off a few weeks ago, they forgot to bring some from his stash, and Jay and I kept forgetting to grab some ever since. 

At 11pm on Tuesday night I decided to make an impromptu shopping trip to Walmart specifically to pick up tennis balls. You know how tennis balls come in those sealed air-tight containers? I had it inside of a plastic bag, inside of my purse and Skoker just started going NUTS, sniffing them out like a maniac! Here are a few pics from the unveiling.

Nevermind his unruly ear hair - I'm working up the courage to buy some thinning shears this weekend to trim it after giving the boys a bath!

_P.S. Nevermind all the little fluffies on the floor in the background, we just bought that new rug this week and it's shedding more than 2 dogs are!_

Molson thinks something is pretty funny around here... 








Double-Decker Dogs!








Did you say tennis balls?!








Skoker licking his lips as the ball container is opened








Notice how in every photo, Skoker is so focused on the ball!








Molson is relaxing in the background... he waits until Skoker has already caught the ball that we throw, and then just before Skoker gets back to us for another throw, Molson jumps in and steals it trying to get all the credit. :no:








WEEEEEEE!!!!!!








Because just 1 ain't good enough








Molson being cute 








Molson, Ball Hoarder








The colour is a little dark on this one but I like it








Pretty please can you throw it for the 3,256,847th time tonight? I'll be _really_ cute...








Got it!








What a goof ball!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG SO CUTE!!!! He sure looks like a crack-head for those tennis balls!! 

And I've said it before - but I LOVE his ear hair!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures...Chester is a tennis ball hog. It's the only thing that he really doesn't want to share with his little brother. The picture with the ear fuzz a flying is so cute.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG! Loove the 'WEEEEE' Picture!  Looks like you made his day with those tennis balls! What a happy pup!


----------



## jjacks (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! LOVE the pictures!! What sweethearts! And I love the ear hair too....so cute! Thanks for making me smile this morning


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, you can just FEEL the relief now that Skoker has his ball fix!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That WEEEE picture is just too funny. So glad that Skoker got his tennis ball fix and you can get a good workout throwing them. The boys are really goodlooking.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Way too cute.....love the action pics.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Great photos, the boys look great and very happy!

Mad developed an obsession with tennis balls about 2 months ago. Judging by Skoker's reaction to the new balls, I guess this might not be a phase she's going through?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Sooooooooooooo sweet !!!!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great photos! I especially liked the 'crazed-dog' looking ones!

What a great pair of pups!

Thanks for sharing.

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you made Skokers day with the tennis balls. Looks like they both had a blast with them.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

First of all I LOVE the ear hair:. Second the first picture with the caption made me laugh so hard I cried. That doesn't happen very often. That is a great picture. They are all good but the first one I love. The caption made it perfect!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

How adorably funny!!! Love that second to last pic!!!


----------

